# Need a Good Queso Recipe



## Daba's BBQ (Jul 4, 2022)

I'm going to a birthday party on Saturday and want to bring some kick-ass queso. I never made queso, so if anyone can give me a great recipe, I'd appreciate it.

Thanks.

Peace


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 4, 2022)

__





						Cowboy Queso
					

Howdy smokers. I've had a few people the last few days ask where to find my cowboy queso recipe and since the super bowl is coming up thought I'd post a separate thread. Apparently people don't know that if you want queso you actually have to search for cornish game hens lol Here are the...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## Daba's BBQ (Jul 4, 2022)

Looks good. Is ground beef in queso?


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 4, 2022)

Daba's BBQ said:


> Looks good. Is ground beef in queso?


In mine it is


----------



## Hijack73 (Jul 4, 2022)

If you want Tex Mex restaurant style queso it only has 3 ingredients.  Feel free to add a little cayenne or pepper flake or whatever you like - but the 'authentic' is very basic.

White american cheese - use your store brand deli
diced green chili's - I use a small can/lb of cheese and they can either be fire roasted or not
milk to thin to desired consistency


I get the deli to slice the cheese about 1/4 inch thick.  Break it up into your melting container and add the green chili's.  Start adding milk in the beginning.  You'll add milk until it's the consistency you want.  It will get much thicker after it is cooled and reheated.  Start with 1/2 cup per lb of cheese.  If you reheat it and it is thick - just add more milk and stir like hell.
Microwave on about 50% power taking care to stir it (I use a chopstick - plastic utensils always break) every couple of minutes.  Start stirring it early or the cheese will brown around the plastic.   Stir like hell.  It will look like a clumpy mess until it hits the sweet spot. 

I make this quite often.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Jul 7, 2022)

There's always the Rotel cheese dip recipe.

I've started using two cans of Rotel diced tomatoes and chiles with lime and cilantro per pound of any style Velveeta(I like the Mexican style).  That makes it thin enough to dip and eat after it cools down and even straight out of the fridge.  If you want meat in your dip I'd go about 1/2 pound of browned G.B. (or breakfast sausage or a mix of the two) per pound of Velveeta.

You can use any version(s) of Rotel depending on your tastes.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 7, 2022)

Take a look at 

 chilerelleno
 recipe index. It should be in his signature. I'm pretty sure he's posted at least one or two. 

Chris


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 8, 2022)

*Queso Sauce*
1T butter
1T all-purpose flour
1/2c heavy cream
1/2c whole milk
1lb = 4c grated Chihuahua or Monterey Jack cheese
Season with salt to taste, I add a dusting of Arbol chile powder for color and taste.

Make a blonde roux of the butter and flour, slowly add the cream and milk while constantly whisking.
Bring the heat up while while whisking until thickened, remove from heat and stir in the cheese until melted.
Add salt till the flavor pops, then dust with chile powder.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 8, 2022)

1MoreFord said:


> There's always the Rotel cheese dip recipe.
> 
> I've started using two cans of Rotel diced tomatoes and chiles with lime and cilantro per pound of any style Velveeta(I like the Mexican style).  That makes it thin enough to dip and eat after it cools down and even straight out of the fridge.  If you want meat in your dip I'd go about 1/2 pound of browned G.B. (or breakfast sausage or a mix of the two) per pound of Velveeta.
> 
> You can use any version(s) of Rotel depending on your tastes.


LOL!
My MiL makes this for every family holiday meal, and the vast majority love it and call it _'Cheese Crack'_.
Me personally, ugh, it's the Velveeta...  It's not cheese.
If you really spice it up, add some Rotel Hot, cilantro and salt, then it's not too bad.
Forget the standard ground beef, mix in some Mexican Chorizo and then I'll grab a bag of tortilla chips and do some damage.


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 8, 2022)

chilerelleno said:


> Me personally, ugh, it's the Velveeta... It's not cheese.


Ooooh, I won't let my wife read that quote. 

My Texan wife has Velveeta programmed into her DNA. I'd never tasted it until after our "I'do's." She uses it for quesos, grilled not-cheese sandwiches, veggie cheese sauce, mac'n cheese, etc. I've given up trying to change her mind because I've heard "I like the Velveeta better" dozens of times. We always have it on hand. 

The Rotel queso is a standard here on SB Sunday.


----------

